# Aggressive Guppy, with a snail?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a guppy that is aggressive to the other male guppies. Never to the rasboras, though. Just guppies. So, I have isolated him in a 5g, and was wondering if I could add a snail. He likes company, but doesn't tolerate the other guppies.  Is there any other options?


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

he just fight for the females you could put one with him .


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! I got a Zebra Snail.  He doesn't seem to notice him. LOL


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Males do that for females. No problem to put a snail with him.


----------

